# Which Super Glue for Soft Plastics?



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

My son wants to whack a drop of Super Glue on his jig heads to stop the soft plastics getting pantsed.

Question is, I bought Loctite Super Glue Precision (long nozzle) - says Metal, Wood, Leather, Plastic but not PE or PP - for these it suggests Super Glue Plastic.

What are soft plastics made of? We use mostly atomics, powerbaits, gulp and recently got some Z-Mans. OK to use this or should I get the Plastic one?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

I use whatever budget stuff i find in woolies, crazy clarks or whichever cheap ass shop i am near when i need some. Works fine. I tend to buy the multi-packs for something like $2. I use it all the time on plastics and to date haven't had an issue. Also really handy as a field dressing when you cut yourself or stick yourself with a hook.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

G'day Adrian,

I use plain old Selleys Supa Glue on Z-mans, that works just fine.
I guess all you can do is test what you have.

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nezevic said:


> I use whatever budget stuff i find in woolies, crazy clarks or whichever cheap ass shop i am near when i need some. Works fine. I tend to buy the multi-packs for something like $2. I use it all the time on plastics and to date haven't had an issue. Also really handy as a field dressing when you cut yourself or stick yourself with a hook.


Likewise, but I do find that if I put more than a drop on, it starts dissolving the plastic a bit (I use ZMans only). Despite this, it still holds the SP. Apply one drop near the weight, then hold with the hook down, rotating, to get an even spread on the flutes.

Just checked ... $ 2 for 6 tubes, at the cheap shops. Best to do a dozen plastics/jigheads at the one time, cause the chance of re-using that tube later is not good.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

Best place to do it is at home before you leave. If you must do it on the water, you'll have to wait a few minutes to use the lure. If recapped promptly, I find the tubes last well even after opening. But occasionally need the hole needs pricking with a hook point.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zmans is made of a different type of plastic entirely from other SPs
It's an extruded thermoplastic rather than a heat induced stable emulsion that the "normal" SPs are

That's why you can't (don't!) store them loose together

It's also the reason why zmans are tough
The only comparable SPs from a stretch and toughness perspective are the megabass Vios materials


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

anselmo said:


> It's also the reason why zmans are tough
> The only comparable SPs from a stretch and toughness perspective are the megabass Vios materials


Add to that Terminator SnapBacks, StrikePro Elazatech and Softies. 
Every year sees a few more breeds appear as the super stretch be all and end all.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

nezevic said:


> Also really handy as a field dressing when you cut yourself or stick yourself with a hook.


I have used a lot of the really high quality cyano-acrylates when I have been making models using balsa. There is a vast difference between the different types of the stuff but if the cheapies work on the plastics there is no real need to fork out for the better stuff. Interestingly, the glue known as super glue was originally invented while trying to find a fast acting adhesive for use as a surgical field dressing to patch up injured soldiers before shipping them to hospitals for proper medical attention.

However, to the best of my recollection it is not used as there may have been some question about long term safety and/or toxicity...

cheers

John


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

john316 said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > Also really handy as a field dressing when you cut yourself or stick yourself with a hook.
> ...


Now you tell us. :shock: I've been breathing the stuff for years, and been stuck to the job or workbench several times. Wondered what was wrong.


----------



## Brenos (Dec 10, 2012)

Mate i use the Loctite you are talking about. Works fine, one dab on the top.

Brendan


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

mangajack said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > It's also the reason why zmans are tough
> ...


They are made of the same material as the zmans

The MB vios is different


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

kayakone said:


> john316 said:
> 
> 
> > nezevic said:
> ...


Trev, put 2 bits of balsa side by side and run a seam of cyano along it and a small cloud of "smoke" results... more than once I have had to "shave" a bit of wood from my finger leaving me without fingerprints for a while till it grew back. Bit scary trying to take a fine layer of skin with a razor sharp blade without slipping into the hurty bits...

The Loctite brand glue is specifically formulated for rubber seals and O rings so should be good with the plastics. If you can afford to spend a bit more than the super market type glues you get into the stuff that's formulated for different materials and has different setting speeds as well as different "filling" ability and thickness. And if fast isn't quick enough there is a spray that will hasten the set. If you spend the money on a high quality glue, store it in the fridge - well labeled - and it should actually work out less expensive than a whole lot of use once and throw away type cheapies.

cheers

John


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

john316 said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > Also really handy as a field dressing when you cut yourself or stick yourself with a hook.
> ...


Took someone to hospital a few years ago for a small knife stick and they were glued back together.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I used to use the el-cheapo supaglues but spotted a brush-on type at a selleys stand that I tried. Although it's a lot dearer, it comes in a non-spill bottle and small brush.

I've used it for a couple of years, now, and am happy as with both the results and the ease of use. The only soft-plastics I use are Z-man and Snap-backs, and it works well on them.

The brush seems to be much easier to use than the little squeeze tubes of glue.

Whatever's your bag...

Jimbo


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance but:

(1) Do you use it to keep the plastic from sliding back along the jig head?
(2) What if the splastc gets chomped? Do you then need to toss the jig head too?

I am often pretty heavy on my wrist action (no comments please) and still find the little wire on the top of mt jig heads works fine. When do you need supaglue?

Climbers (well Boulderers) use supaglue to seal cracked or split fingertips. They think it works a treat, but they are aliens.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

1) Yes.
2) you can still get the soft plastic off the jighead.

This is mostly for plastics such as Z-mans, the material they are made of does not hold onto jig heads well, but isn't chomped quite so easily.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Jeffen.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jeffen said:


> This is mostly for plastics such as Z-mans, the material they are made of does not hold onto jig heads well, but isn't chomped quite so easily.


Jeffen have a look at this video clip re Z-man and jigs needing no super glue, think it is very impressive demo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... E6OmlyM3w8


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Dodge said:


> Jeffen said:
> 
> 
> > This is mostly for plastics such as Z-mans, the material they are made of does not hold onto jig heads well, but isn't chomped quite so easily.
> ...


Thanks Dodge, I'll look at those when my jighead supplies run low 
It was a good video, I think I do have some of those jigheads.

One thing I can say is I'm not overly impressed with the z-man jig heads, they seem to hold the plastics, but not the fish - dropped too many flatties on those.

And Ado, you are welcome, it is a refreshing change to have someone thank you for taking the time to answer a question.
This forum is usually pretty good at that, though I do find that politeness is generally thin on the ground these days.

And by the way Ado, I've been very impressed with your pelagic endeavours of late. I hope to see many more reports.

Cheers, Jeff. (who will be living in a much fishier place very soon)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Jeffen said:


> And by the way Ado, I've been very impressed with your pelagic endeavours of late. I hope to see many more reports.


Not in 10 degrees, 4m swells, 2.5m seas and 20 knot southerlies you won't. It's lake time for a while now.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Ado said:


> Jeffen said:
> 
> 
> > And by the way Ado, I've been very impressed with your pelagic endeavours of late. I hope to see many more reports.
> ...


I've done that in a 28' Caribbean, it wasn't fun (until we landed the beast). Wouldn't be thinking about that in a kayak.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi all... I bought some of the TT HeadlockZ jig-heads, thinking that I was at last done with using supa-glue, but found that, although they worked OK at first, one fish mauling them, and they donna worka no more!

I persevered with them for a little while, found that I was losing lots of fishing time with Zmans slipping down the hook, then went back to the tried and true Headhunter Extreme, and am happy with them.

But, I'm glad I tried the Headlock type... thought they would work, but found they were not for me.

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been experimenting with rubber stopper beads behind the plastic (fishing offset worm hooks and texas rigged SPs)
Seems to work well


----------

